# Symphony No. 5 in C minor (Updates)



## E Cristobal Poveda

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KP90J5U1u6aSwvs-QzbNMtI_g2T2lKZ1/view?usp=drivesdk

Decided to rewrite the third movement entirely.
Want to know what y'all think, I was trying to write more texturally with this movement.


----------



## david johnson

I liked it more as it progressed.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KP90J5U1u6aSwvs-QzbNMtI_g2T2lKZ1/view?usp=drivesdk

finished the movement!


----------



## Swosh

I like that reference to Beethoven's sonata at the beginning! I like the instrumentation a lot, too. I love the dark colors, dissonance, and passion, and how it changes between lighthearted-ness and intensity. The pulses and modulation between 2:40 and 4:15 are amazing, they give me chills and goosebumps haha.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EPRvHsw-LkFeR4UOzjNNOUt7v2LF6tw-/view?usp=sharing

I have begun working on the fourth and final movement, Allegretto Poco Presto.
Plan on putting the most pathos of any of the movements into the finale with a chorale of all the melodies and countermelodies throughout the entire symphony harmonized together.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

any more feedback?


----------

